# Fernando found a new loving home (pictures also)



## Candy (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes Walter decided that ours would be a perfect home for Fernando. He and his expectant wife Betty came over yesterday to check out my back yard and brought Fernando with them so he could see if he liked it also. Well Fernando started eating right away. I had a lot of dandelions growing and he loved them. I think he'll be very happy living here, there's a lot of room for him to roam around and I bring him in at night so he stays warm. I'm posting pictures of his adventure yesterday. For the ones who have DT's any advice or experience that you have had and could post for us would be appreciated since this is our first DT.  Now on to the pictures.....



























http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/DSC00759.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/DSC00762.jpg








http://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/CandyCal/DSC00773.jpg

He is now inside of his box getting warm after his bath. I hope you all enjoyed the photos of Fernando. He is adorable. Please posts any and all suggestions that might help us make his home a better place for him to live. :)


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice.. sure its a male? 
be sure the 'toys' it gets are not types he can bite and eat!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2010)

The best way to take good care of a desert tortoise is to treat him the way that John (Shelly) does. Put him out in the yard with plenty of grass and weeds and just let him be a tortoise. Make sure he has a dry place to hide and maybe a little indentation in the dirt that you can fill with water occasionally for him and he's good to go!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear he got such a great home as yours!  MY Dts are wonderful tortoises!


----------



## Shelly (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment Yvonne. DT's are VERY hearty animals, and need little, if any care when they are in their natural environment. They have done well for millions of years without any intervention from us, and we can learn from that.
I hope Fernando enjoys Alhambra. I'm sure he will.


----------



## terryo (Apr 4, 2010)

That's it now Candy.....someone has to stop you!! You have fallen into the tortoise trap....and it's never going to end...................LOL
Congrats ....he's a beauty.


----------



## Candy (Apr 4, 2010)

Laura I am sure that he is a male.  I will definitely check the yard for other toys that he might get to thanks. With my boys you never know. 

Yvonne and Shelly I'd like your opinions on the night temps here. I've been bringing him in at night and putting him in his box because the night temps have been around 47 to 50 degrees here. Is that too cold for them if they are not hibernating? Walter had told me that not to long ago he was treated for a RI. I don't want him to have a relapse. What do you think? He's been staying in my boys room and the temps in there are probably around 70 or so at night more in the daytime. 

Kimber that you for that compliment. I hope I'm a good home for him. 

Terry that's just what I was thinking. I'm becoming obsessed with tortoises just like everyone else on here. The one thing that I know right now is that this is it for me though. Four tortoises is all for me.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 4, 2010)

My torts are outside 24/7/365. They have been awake and active for about a month. If it's too cold outside at night or during the day, then they simply will spend that day somewhat inactive, but it certainly will not harm them or be bad for them in any way.
It gets hot in the desert, but it gets cold, too.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 5, 2010)

Those ball-playing photos are positively heartwarming. He has such a handsome, "knowing" face. How old is he? 

Lucky tort Walter for choosing your home to live at. 

I think you should be commended for opening your yard to Walter. I am sure he will repay you by eating all your weeds, and possibly all the grass as well!


----------



## Candy (Apr 5, 2010)

That's funny Stephanie because I at first look thought that his name was Walter too and I told Walter this when he came over, but actually his name is Fernando. Walter was his owner before I adopted him. The funny thing is that I think he looks like a Walter.  Danny says that he looks to be 30 to 40 years old. Walter told me that his friend had found some boys using Fernando as a skateboard ramp and almost killed him. His friend took him and saved him and then gave him to Walter and now he's with me. I like to give him lots of love so he knows that he's safe here now. Some people are just evil and that's it, but thank God for the rest of us who are not.


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 5, 2010)

awwww im so glad this had a happen ending... 

and to just think...

if it wasnt for me posting Mazuri and seeds on craigslist, Walter wouldnt of ever known of this site, and fernando wouldnt of found Candy... i love how things work out!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fernando is a very good looking tort Candy. I love his easter basket. I'm sure he will love rolling those pretty brightly colored eggs around as much as his ball. Congrats on becoming a CDT owned person. They have such great personalities.


----------



## chadk (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice pics - he is so handsome  I'm jealous - I love those torts!


----------



## Candy (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the compliments on Fernando. Well this is my second day with him and he seems like he's right at home. Doesn't seem afraid of us or even my Labrador (she just wants him to play ball with her). I pick him up to bring him in the house and he's very calm not like Dale who throws his legs around every time I pick him up.  My son Alexander went tonight up the street on his bike and picked some hibiscus flowers for him and he liked those. He's eaten every dandelion in the yard already so none left for Dale or Ruby or Eddie.  I ordered seed today from Cory and can't wait to get it to plant for him. I'm off this week with my husband and my boys so we have a lot of time to spend getting to know our new tortoises.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 5, 2010)

Congratulations Candy!! How exciting!! Fernando is VERY handsome  and he has such a great home with you!
Man, you went from 1 tort to 4 in no time  
I wish I had my own place! I have the tort-bug but can't get another one until I move out...hopefully sooner than later


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow your tort family sure has grown! I love the pictures with the yellow ball. Best wishes with this cute little guy.


----------



## Candy (Apr 6, 2010)

It has sure grown in the last month Kate and that's it! No more for me. I have reached my limit (unless Douglas Beard calls with a 7 or 8 inch Cherryhead for Dale), yeah like that's going to happen.  Today Fernando been out pretty much the entire day. My Labrador is doing quite well with him and so is my pug. I am so pleased at that. He is roaming all over the place, but earlier today he found himself a shelter and hid under it for a while. It was funny. I think he was playing Hide and Seek.  I don't think the boys will have to mow the lawn very soon as he is eating up a lot of grass and weeds. He's really growing on me.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 6, 2010)

Well it sounds like you'll have to post some more pictures of Mr. Personality


----------



## Candy (Apr 7, 2010)

I took some today and will be posting soon. Also took a video.


----------



## MadLoca (Apr 12, 2010)

aww i love it!!!


----------

